# Need dosage on Dex



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I am updating my medicine box with dosages on labels . My dexmethasone is 2mg/ml , how much for goats ?


thanks, Patty


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

in Goat 101 Saanendoah info
DEXAMETHASONE 
.Rx item 
A corticosteroid - the natural function of corticosteroids is to protect the supply of blood glucose critical for normal brain function).

A synthetic analogue of prednisolone (more potent anti-inflammatory therapeutic action and diversified hormonal and metabolic effects). Corticosteroid therapy is directed at modifying the body's response to inflammation; it is not directed at treating the underlying disease process. 
Most common strength: 2mg/mL of dexamethasone, but there is a 4mg/mL solution available. 
Brand names: Azium® (Schering-Plough) - Generic Dexamethasone 
CAUTION: Do not use in pregnant does, it can cause them to abort. 
USES AND DOSE RATES: use the smallest dose that achieves the desired effect in order to limit adverse side effects. In general, anti-inflammatory doses are 10 times the physiological levels, doses to suppress the immune system are twice the anti-inflammatory dose, and doses to treat shock are 5 to 10 times the immunosuppressive dose. 
In combination with fluxinxin meglumine to treat E-colisepticemia. 
Used as an antiinflammatory it prevents the development of the inflammatory response. As an anti-inflammatory and pain reliever for joint and bone injuries (dose rate: 1/2 to 1ml/20 lbs). 
For head injuries or "brain burn" following too vigorous disbudding (1-2mg/20 lbs). 
For shock (1-2mg/20 lbs). To : 1. Increase capillary blood flow (improved circulation), 2. Decrease absorption of endotoxins, 3. Decrease production of Myocardial Depressant Factor 4. Decrease organ damage. 
Following stroke or other cerebral vascular accidents (1-2mg/20 lbs). 
Combined with thiamine (B1) to help reverse brain swelling associated with polioencephalomalacia . 
Ketosis (4-8ml). Glucocorticoid reaction. The gluconeogenic effects of dexamethasone, when administered intramuscularly, are generally noted within the first 6-12 hours (faster via IV route). Blood sugar levels rise to normal levels within 12-24 hours. Acetone bodies are reduced to normal concentrations usually within 24 hours. The physical attitude of animals brightens and appetite improves, usually within 12 hours. Milk production, which is suppressed as a compensatory reaction in this condition, begins to increase. The recovery process usually takes from three to seven days. 
Allergic reactions to insect bites or other allergins (1/2 to 1ml/20 lbs). The anti-inflammatory effect of 0.75 mg of dexamethasone approximately corresponds to 5 mg of prednisolone or 20 mg of hydrocortisone. 
As supportive therapy in mastitis, metritis, traumatic gastritis and pyelonephritis, while appropriate primary therapy is administered. In these cases, the corticosteroid combats accompanying stress and enhances the feeling of general well-being. 
As supportive therapy while an animal is recuperating from severe debilitation and therefore eats better during the very critical period of early recuperation (dose rate: 1-2 mg/20 lbs 5-8ml to an adult doe, repeat in 12-24 hours ). 
As supportive therapy in inflammatory conditions, such as arthritic conditions, snake bite, acute mastitis, shipping fever, pneumonia, laminitis and retained placenta. 
To induce labor (parturation) before 144 days. Dex is the drug of choice for increasing the chance of live kids when inducing labor/paturation before 144 days. Dex does NOT bypass the stages involved in fetal lung maturation (production of surfactant) like prostaglandins (i.e. Lutalyse) do. Slower to work than oristagkandins with patruition taking 48 to 96 hours. 
In conjunction with prostaglandins when inducing labor (parturation) to hasten maturation of preterm or possible preterm fetal organs and tissues, particularly the lungs (to reduce respiratory distress syndrome (RDS) ) , but also the cardiovascular, respiratory, nervous, and gastrointestinal systems. Dexamethasone and betamethasone are the preferred corticosteroids for antenatal therapy in human medicine. These two compounds are identical in biological activity and readily cross the placenta in their biologically active forms. They are devoid of mineralocorticoid activity, relatively weak in immunosuppressive activity, and exert longer duration of action than cortisol and methylprednisolone. 
Immune-suppression (treatment of conditions where the immune system is destructively hyperactive. Higher doses are required to actually suppress the immune system. 
Blood Calcium Reduction (in medical conditions where blood calcium is dangerously high treatment is needed to reduce levels to normal) 
May be used in animals with acute or chronic bacterial infections providing that the infections are controlled with appropriate antibiotics or chemotherapeutic agents. 
CAUTIONS: Because of the anti-inflammatory action of corticosteroids, signs of infection may be masked. Overdosage of some glucocorticoids may result in sodium retention, fluid retention, potassium loss and weight gain. 
DO NOT USE in combination with medications of the NSAID class (ie, Banamine (flunixin 
meglumine), aspirin, phenylbutazone (bute) [note: Bute may reduce the effects of corticosteroids], etc.) the combination of these medications could lead to bleeding in the stomach or intestine. 
CONTRAINDICATIONS : Except for emergency therapy, do not use in animals with chronic nephritis (kidney disease). The existence of congestive heart failure, diabetes and osteoporosis are relative contraindications. Do not use in viral infections during the viremic stage. 
WITHDRAWAL : Meat none. Milk 72 hours. 
STORAGE : Store between 2-30°C (36-86°F).

Dexamethasone is an anadrenal corticosteroid, a member of the glucocorticoid class of hormones. A steroid - unlike anabolic steroids used in sports medicine, these are "catabolic" steroids. Instead of building the body up, they are designed to break down stored resources (fats, sugars and proteins) so that they may be used as fuels in times of stress. Cortisone is a related hormone. Glucocorticoids hormones are produced naturally by the adrenal glands. Dexamethasone does not have activity in the kidney leading to the conservation of salt. This means that the classical side effects of steriod use (excessive thirst and excessive urination) are less pronounced with this steroid than with others. 
Experimental animal studies: have revealed that dexamethasone possesses greater anti-inflammatory activity than many steroids. Veterinary clinical evidence indicates that dexamethasone has approximately 20 times the anti-inflammatory activity of prednisolone and 70 to 80 times that of hydrocortisone.


----------

